# Rihanna's Catapult Tights



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Check Rihanna out sporting some catty's on her tights:










Full article here: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2132734/Rihanna-enjoys-date-years--FEMALE-friend-Melissa-Forde.html


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

how on earth did you spot that


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I always like to keep my eyes out for a good fork


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Complete with runs!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Sling Jim said:


> I always like to keep my eyes out for a good fork


never heard it called that... maybe on geordie shore once haha


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

good eye jim


----------

